

Shout Out HN: Who is in the Denver/Boulder Area? - kposehn

So, due to the politics in this state, namely the whole affiliate tax brouhaha, we're considering moving our company to Denver. I wanted to ask HN members in Denver/Boulder to chime in and comment on the startup scene there.<p>What is it like for you as an entrepreneur there? Is there plenty of talent to hire, a vibrant community, vc's, etc? VC's will always say to come to where they are, but I want to know from the perspective of people like us what the startup world is like in the area.<p>Thanks all :)
======
apsurd
I really like Boulder as a city. What I tell everyone is that its a perfect
mix of big-city happenings with a small town feel.

The people there are exceptionally nice and the weekly farmer's market is the
best I've ever been to. It's a great vibe.

As far as tech goes I know its got a significant scene there but I don't know
how it fares relative to the big players (SF, Seattle, etc). check out
<http://boulderstartupweek.com/> as I think there's a list of companies
currently based in boulder.

Lots of outdoor activities as well. I personally would live in Boulder and
just may do that soon enough =)

------
bartonfink
I live in Denver and really like it. The climate is very agreeable, it's hard
to beat the views and the cost of living beats the hell out of the Bay area.
Public transportation is relatively weak, if that bothers you.

I'm not a business owner and work for a self-funded startup, so I can't
comment on VC availability. I believe the tech community is strong and that
you wouldn't have much trouble hiring someone if you moved here. There's also
the added benefit that asking someone to relocate to Denver isn't as big of an
imposition as relocating to Des Moines, for example.

------
dirkdeman
TechStars has a new office in Boulder, so I assume there is some talent to
find.

